

Not One Artist's Album Has Gone Platinum in 2014 - boh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/hughmcintyre/2014/10/16/not-one-artists-album-has-gone-platinum-in-2014/

======
JCJoverTCP
from what i understand, the benchmark measurements for things like this are
based on units _shipped_ not necessarily _sold_. with that in mind, the
context of the lede has an entirely different meaning.

